# Remote Start in a MKV Jetta?



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

car is a 2005.5 jetta. apparently, there's a sticker about voiding a warranty if the panel is removed to access the wiring. is there anyway around this? some way that the necessary wiring can be accessed without removing that sticker?


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

1sik95jetta said:


> car is a 2005.5 jetta. apparently, there's a sticker about voiding a warranty if the panel is removed to access the wiring. is there anyway around this? some way that the necessary wiring can be accessed without removing that sticker?


 ive done them with zero issues. dont know what panel your talking about actually. ???


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

i'll have to look into it further. car isn't mine and i haven't seen this sticker either. i was hoping someone would know what i was talking about. something about the sticker saying that if it's removed, the warranty is voided and it's right where the necessary wiring is.


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

ive seen cars with the buy here, pay here tracking devices in it, like this.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Magnuson-moss act - aftermarket accessories, parts, etc. DO NOT void the factory warranty unless there can be a DIRECT causal link between the aftermarket part and and issue you are having (there has to be an issue, it can't be voided just the having the part unless they want a nice lawsuit). 

MK5 jetta's are easy if you know what ur doing.


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

NFrazier said:


> MK5 jetta's are easy if you know what ur doing.


 *"You can do these vehicles 1 of 2 ways. The first and most painstaking method is to remove the Steering Column module, the wires are sandwhiched between it. This requires access to a small Torx bit, T8 i think? 

The second method which I haven't personally tried is to take them right off the Steering Wheel Control Module itself. You can find a BLACK: Ignition and a RED/BLACK: Starter there for use with remote start. Accessory is not required. For +12 V Constant there is a RED/YELLOW at the underdash fusebox. 

The rest of the install is made easy if you're using a CANbus enabled module. 

Either way your tech will need access to a small Torx bit set."* 

i googled this above, just for $hit$ and giggles


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

phd-12v said:


> *"You can do these vehicles 1 of 2 ways. The first and most painstaking method is to remove the Steering Column module, the wires are sandwhiched between it. This requires access to a small Torx bit, T8 i think?
> 
> The second method which I haven't personally tried is to take them right off the Steering Wheel Control Module itself. You can find a BLACK: Ignition and a RED/BLACK: Starter there for use with remote start. Accessory is not required. For +12 V Constant there is a RED/YELLOW at the underdash fusebox.
> 
> ...


 Whenever you work on pretty much any european car you need a torx set. I just did one of these the other day, not bad at all. The steering column, once again, comes off rather easy, if you know how it comes off. Hhaa. Without a canbus module the car is rather easy still but if you want to buy a canbus module they do make it easier. You'll still need a immo bypass (such as the 556u). Let me know I have a spare FL-ALL laying around I was going to use for my car but just hardwired it.


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

NFrazier said:


> Whenever you work on pretty much any european car you need a torx set. I just did one of these the other day, not bad at all. The steering column, once again, comes off rather easy, if you know how it comes off. Hhaa. Without a canbus module the car is rather easy still but if you want to buy a canbus module they do make it easier. You'll still need a immo bypass (such as the 556u). Let me know I have a spare FL-ALL laying around I was going to use for my car but just hardwired it.


 no im good, im in tight with Idatalink.  

I googled the OP's question and found the above quote, hence why i bolded it. I didnt write that, however, a simple google search and BINGO..................you know the rest HA HA HA


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

apparently it's a label on a module in the steering column stating that if the module is moved, the warranty is voided. can you get around moving it to access the wiring?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

1sik95jetta said:


> apparently it's a label on a module in the steering column stating that if the module is moved, the warranty is voided. can you get around moving it to access the wiring?


 Yes, instead of dropping the module to access the ignition wires you can catch them down harness.


----------

